# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  Bot is legal in Tree of Savior ? where is it ?

## thepowerlevel

Hello , I am noob for Tree of Savior, It is hard to playing at the low level. I want to get my level up. I need more sliver for my account or it is too slow. I want to know if there have any bot to level up fast or i think maybe i need some sliver or buy some. My friend got his sliver from vgolds.com. But i want to know if there have any other way to get the game playing more funny and quickly level up. I got many bot post in this forum. Does any one can tell me more about it ? I am waiting for your answer. Or what you want to say to a noob ? Please feel free to chat. I want to get a bot or get some more sliver? Which is better for my account ?

----------

